# Probleme mit mplayer und avi

## hitachi

Hi,

normalerweise kann ich .avi Filme mit mplayer abspielen. Ich habe nur mit einigen Filmen, welche ich mal mit einer Digi gemacht habe, Probleme. Ich weiß aber, dass die Filme früher (vor 2 Jahren) abspielbar waren. Mplayer hat folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
mplayer filme/040905.avi 
```

 *Quote:*   

> MPlayer dev-SVN-r26753-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ (Family: 15, Model: 43, Stepping: 1)
> 
> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
> ...

 

Habe dann folgendes versucht:

```
gdb mplayer privat/filme/040905.avi
```

 *Quote:*   

> GNU gdb 6.7.1
> 
> Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> 
> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
> ...

 

Wie kann ich von hier weiter suchen und den Fehler finden?

----------

## Necoro

```
necoro@Zakarumiy ~ % gdb mplayer

GNU gdb 6.7.1

Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

(no debugging symbols found)

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(gdb) set args DEIN_FILM.avi

(gdb) run
```

Du solltest aber evtl mplayer vorher für debug bauen, zB mit:

```
FEATURES="nostrip" CFLAGS="-O0 -ggdb" USE="debug" emerge -av mplayer
```

----------

## hitachi

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Ich hatte für mplayer in der /etc/portage/package.use debug hinzugefügt, werde es aber gleich noch einmal mit der Zeile von Dir versuchen.

```
gdb mplayer
```

 *Quote:*   

> GNU gdb 6.7.1
> 
> Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> 
> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
> ...

 

----------

## Necoro

Wenn der segfault kommt, kannst du im gdb mit bt einen Backtrace anzeigen lassen

----------

## hitachi

 *Quote:*   

> (gdb) bt
> 
> #0  preinit (sh_audio=0x1813a00) at libmpcodecs/ad_imaadpcm.c:96
> 
> #1  0x0000000000492357 in init_audio (sh_audio=0x1813a00, codecname=0x0, afm=0x0, status=1, selected=0x7fff4b5ef388)
> ...

 

Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung, was mir das jetzt sagt.

----------

